# Splitting a Breeding Pair



## mgautreau (Aug 13, 2012)

We have a prolific breeding pair that we been unable to slow down. Covering them up for 12 hours a day does not work and they are producing a clutch about every 4 weeks. Before the previous clutch is even weened they will start producing another clutch. On the last clutch they abandoned the nest after the first egg hatched and the baby died. At this point we want to split the pair, keep the female and sell the male. We will keep another female from the last clutch to keep her company and stop the breeding.

Are there any issues with splitting up a pair like this?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really. Have you tried 24hrs of light? Hormone reduction techniques are supposed to throw a pair off. The hen may continue to lay even if you remove the male, so it may be best to look into lupron shots. Some hens are just constant layers.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Before selling anyone off i would be methodical in trying to stop the laying. as roxy pointed out getting rid of the male might not stop it. If the 12 hours of covering hasn't worked ( and you have them in a quiet place...not just dark) then i would try the 24 hours of light to throw them off. Also remember it can take a few weeks ESPECIALLY this time of year to see a change. Also if you are feeding soft foods cut down on them. If your giving lots of baths cut down on them. Try moving into another cage right next to each other as i know i have a pr if they can't see each other they both will screech for HOURS. If NOTHING works you may look into the shots because it could very well be the hen will keep going whether the male is there or not.


----------

